# Colnago Highlights from the NEC Cycle show - 2011



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Folks

Selection of Colnago photos from the 2011 NEC cycle show

Colnago Highlights - NEC Cycle Show - 2011 - Colnago Con Brio


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice bikes I guess but I really wish Colnago would go back to the wild paint jobs that set them apart from the rest of the field. None of those bikes look any different than a Trek or whatever. 

I assume that they have done the market research and these nondescript frames are probably better for business but they do nothing for me, personally.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

No, they're still very classy paint jobs, and close up, the attention to detail is fantastic! You don't get that on other bikes, especially efforts like Trek frames .....


----------



## SVF_DOC (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice, as always.


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Aside from the master which looks like it was assembled in a dark room.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

While I like, not love, the paint combo on the C59 the rest do nothing for me. Give me a Geo, LX or AD paint job any day. Anyone here a Breitling watch fan? Seems like Colnago and Breitling are suffering from the same new designs...getting away from what made them what they are in search of who knows what.


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

jet sanchEz said:


> Nice bikes I guess but I really wish Colnago would go back to the wild paint jobs that set them apart from the rest of the field. None of those bikes look any different than a Trek or whatever.
> 
> I assume that they have done the market research and these nondescript frames are probably better for business but they do nothing for me, personally.


With you there, the older conservative multi-colour paintjobs are best. They evolved to garish lime-green and pink schemes. Not nice.


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

c-59 in matte-black with green....that is good-looking


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

It sure is purdy in the flesh


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

^ That's the only one that does anything for me in the current range... The other paint jobs are all very "safe" and underwhelming, particularly for their top of the line model


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I know what you're saying. Apart from the French one, GDFR, I do agree with you.


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

I can never understand why Colnago come up with those ugly colors year after year . What happened to those colors from the 80-90's . If I am going to spend that kind of coin on a C59 , it better be something else than black .


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Not a fan of a puke green bike


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Not a fan of a puke green bike


I'm sure its got a lot to do with the photography. I remember seeing it as closer to 'emerald green' from TdF picts though ?? 

But I do think a change in the colours from green to red and deep blue would make for a nice colour scheme too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

You're both wrong, it's beautiful green that's what it is. Fantastic with the matt black.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

same here, looks to generic.


----------



## lnavarrete (Aug 11, 2011)

The master still looks so good


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Some really great shots here, love them all but the C59 is my kind of colorway


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the black/white/yellow M10. Matches our club kit nicely. Those Mavics would have to go for some Enve 3.4s. I'm in a meh relatioship with Mavic wheels...


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Ahhh and the black on black :thumbsup:

They all look so sexy


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just built a 2012 blue and white clx with chorus and in real life it is pretty sweet compared to the pictures, but I am biased.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

triumph.1 said:


> I just built a 2012 blue and white clx with chorus and in real life it is pretty sweet compared to the pictures, but I am biased.


I just ordered the black / yellow, dayglo 80's CLX, couldn't get the dayglo to pop in the pic's either. Super-cool bike though...the blue / white would match my mountain bike perfectly


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was leaning towards the black and yellow, but my other bike is black so I went with the blue.


----------

